

Duck Duck Go Karma Widget - yarone
http://duckduckgo.com/karma.html

======
petercooper
Has that speculated "allow dupes after a certain period of time" feature been
added? Same URL 790 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=391487>

(It's a great widget though and deserves more attention. I've been using it
since that last post! :-))

------
yarone
Neat little widget. Does anyone know of a simple web-based tool that would
enable me to take snapshots of the various counts (for each service) at
regular intervals, and then graph them, calculate growth rates, etc?

I'd like to create a "dashboard" for myself that includes something like this,
my blog stats, feeburner stats, Google Analytics stats, etc.

~~~
zck
At least for reddit, there's <http://www.karmawhores.net/> . You won't see
much, 'cause it doesn't start keeping data until you add yourself. Here's
mine, so you know what it will look like:
<http://www.karmawhores.net/user/zck>

~~~
citricsquid
Heh, I created that site ages back only so I could boast about my position in
comment karma, but now I've fallen off the top 20 after deleting my account :(
I wonder if the guy who took over ever rewrote it, my code was truly awful.

------
a1k0n
My reddit karma shows 0, probably because it takes forever to load arbitrary
/user/x pages on reddit until they're cached, at which point it merely takes a
long time.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
The timeout is set pretty high (10 sec), but it could timeout and then get
cached. I'm seeing karma for your username now though.

~~~
stevejohnson
10 seconds is quite low for Reddit.

------
gregable
This seems a little too much like bragging for my tastes. Not that my "karma"
scores are terribly high, so maybe I'm just sore.

------
coderdude
This would make for an extremely useful API. You wouldn't be able to make any
money off it, but as a "side product" to keep people thinking about your
search engine it would be a good idea. I'd use it.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I actually made it for myself over two years ago :)

~~~
MaysonL
Maybe add Disqus?

------
yarone
BTW - you can see the widget in action on Gabriel Weinberg's blog (DDG
founder): <http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/>

------
nreece
How about the FeedBurner feed subscriber count?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Is that info easily grabbable somewhere publicly? I see those images with
counts but haven't seen it written in text.

~~~
yarone
I think it's available via this API:
<http://code.google.com/apis/feedburner/awareness_api.html>

Not sure if you'd need each user to supply credentials though.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thx -- that'll work.

